# Moebius Dracula?



## KurtKC (Oct 13, 2009)

Moebius has done a great job with the Invisible Man, The Mummy, and the most recent kit coming out, Frankenstein. I was wondering if Moebius is considering a Dracula model in the future? 

In my opinion the old Revell/Monogram Dracula kits leave something to be desired and judging by what Moebius has been able to do with their monster kits, a Dracula modeled after the great Bela Lugosi would be fantastic! 

KurtKC


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

I agree! I would be most interested in a "Bela" Dracula and I am sure Moebius would do it right!

Marc :thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I think Bela Lugosi's Dracula is really silly, nothing like the Dracula Stoker descibed in the book and the worst of the Universal monsters. I'd much prefer the Creature myself.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

A Moebius Bela Dracula would be a HUGE improvement over both the Aurora Dracula, as well as Revell's recent reissue with new head sculpt. HUGE improvement!

On the other hand, I have to agree with SUNGOD. I would MUCH rather have a Moebius Creature!!! (Fingers crossed for an iHobby announcement!)


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

"I bid you velcome"


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Lugosi Dracula is a classic. I suppose everyone has their interpretation of what he should look like. I imagine there are a lot of legal issues with the Lugosi estate (Hence Revell's changing the head in their kit). I'd be really happy with a Christopher Lee Dracula. I think the Creature has been discussed here before...


----------



## KurtKC (Oct 13, 2009)

I really think Lugosi's Dracula was the best, just like Karloff was the best Frankenstein monster. Christopher Lee's Dracula was more visceral and I guess would make a good model as well. Whichever, we just need a superior Dracula model!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey I wish there was room in the Moebius universe for both a Creature from the Black Lagoon and a Christopher lee Dracula! No one not even Moebuis has brought out anything Hammer and it's a shame. Resin is nice but plastic is my preferance. Oh well..at least the Creature may have a chance!


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

I'd take the Christopher Lee Dracula over Bela...I know Bela's take is a classic, but I think Lee would just make a better subject for a model.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

SUNGOD said:


> I think Bela Lugosi's Dracula is really silly, nothing like the Dracula Stoker descibed in the book and the worst of the Universal monsters. I'd much prefer the Creature myself.


 
What The?????????? Silly? Sacriligious Blasphemy I tells ya!!!

I know he aint as scary as that Edward fellow from Twilight, but cmon. Leave us older guys and our fading memories of our childhood monsters, alone!:tongue:


Max Bryant


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

MightyMax said:


> What The?????????? Silly? Sacriligious Blasphemy I tells ya!!!
> 
> I know he aint as scary as that Edward fellow from Twilight, but cmon. Leave us older guys and our fading memories of our childhood monsters, alone!:tongue:
> 
> ...


That's right, I want my Bela Dracula model now! Growing up in the early 60s with Shock Theater in the Tampa Bay area the classic Universal monster films were the best. Granted they are no longer scary but they captured the essence of these monsters and set the tone. All the special effects and gore used today still cannot better what these films created and all of us graying old guys fondly remember Friday nights, and any other day we could watch them, being scared by these monsters. And we had to wait until they were on TV to watch them, no VHS or DVDs these spoiled kids get today! LOL Anyway, here's hoping Moebius does these last three classics in the grand style they started the series. I think they would get the same amount of sales for a Dracula, Wolfman, and Creature from Moebius.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I'd love a Bela Drac, but there may be issues between the Lagosi estate and Universal over licensing.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

paulhelfrich said:


> I'd take the Christopher Lee Dracula over Bela...I know Bela's take is a classic, but I think Lee would just make a better subject for a model.


As always, there would be issues involving licensing, not to mention projected sales. However, I would agree with the choice of a Chris Lee Dracula in general principle. About two years ago, I actually played around with this idea to create a speculative box cover in the spirit of Gary Makatura's "What If" series (who, in my opinion, is the best there is).
Ron G.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

MightyMax said:


> I know he aint as scary as that Edward fellow from Twilight...
> 
> 
> Max Bryant


I almost lost my coffee when I read that!!! ROTFLMAO:roll:

Too funny!

MMM


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Nicely done, Ron. Your box gives Gary a run for his money. (I have several of the Makatura "What-If" boxes, and they are terrific).

I'd love to see another Lugosi Dracula in styrene, having missed out on the Billiken kit and passed on the Horizon one. Interchangable Chaney and Carradine heads would make the kit even more desirable (for me, anyway), and probably prohibitably expensive. But we can dream, can't we.

The day of Moebius's announcements is rapidly approaching! And whatever they
have in store is going to be something I'll want.

Oh hey, back to building... ;-)


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

mrmurph said:


> Nicely done, Ron. Your box gives Gary a run for his money. (I have several of the Makatura "What-If" boxes, and they are terrific).
> 
> I'd love to see another Lugosi Dracula in styrene, having missed out on the Billiken kit and passed on the Horizon one. Interchangable Chaney and Carradine heads would make the kit even more desirable (for me, anyway), and probably prohibitably expensive. But we can dream, can't we.
> 
> ...


Thanks, but Gary M. will always be THE MAN in this guy's opinion. He has the ability to lay down simple strokes and make them look like something, where others of us may be prone to "overworking" an equivalent area as a sort of crutch. This implies a freedom of expression, yet with control, which seems to come naturally to him. His research into the James Bama style is renowned, and it shows in his work. Gary and I have had long talks about this and other subjects, and he is always humble and gracious. Needless to say, he is also a good friend.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

MightyMax said:


> What The?????????? Silly? Sacriligious Blasphemy I tells ya!!!
> 
> I know he aint as scary as that Edward fellow from Twilight, but cmon. Leave us older guys and our fading memories of our childhood monsters, alone!:tongue:
> 
> ...




I just think of the Count from Sesame street whenever I see Lugosi's Drac. I think Frankenstein and the Creature still stand up reasonably ok today but I can hardly watch the 31 Dracula flick now. Still, who am I to deny you your childhood monsters


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

derric1968 said:


> A Moebius Bela Dracula would be a HUGE improvement over both the Aurora Dracula, as well as Revell's recent reissue with new head sculpt. HUGE improvement!
> 
> On the other hand, I have to agree with SUNGOD. I would MUCH rather have a Moebius Creature!!! (Fingers crossed for an iHobby announcement!)






It would be great but better not get our hopes up.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

rkoenn said:


> That's right, I want my Bela Dracula model now! Growing up in the early 60s with Shock Theater in the Tampa Bay area the classic Universal monster films were the best. Granted they are no longer scary but they captured the essence of these monsters and set the tone. All the special effects and gore used today still cannot better what these films created and all of us graying old guys fondly remember Friday nights, and any other day we could watch them, being scared by these monsters. And we had to wait until they were on TV to watch them, no VHS or DVDs these spoiled kids get today! LOL Anyway, here's hoping Moebius does these last three classics in the grand style they started the series. I think they would get the same amount of sales for a Dracula, Wolfman, and Creature from Moebius.


I lived in the Tampa Bay area in the late 70's, and we had Dr Paul Bearer. What a scream. Not much gore, but the films were better back then!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Moebius said:


> I lived in the Tampa Bay area in the late 70's, and we had Dr Paul Bearer. What a scream. Not much gore, but the films were better back then!


Hi Frank,

I spoke with you at Wonderfest this year and I believe you aren't located too far from here, Merritt Island and you are Deland I believe? I had a college buddy from UCF that was raised in Deland, I visited there with him and did some recordings at Stetson in the early 70s.

I remember Paul Bearer but I had moved on at that time. I actually saw him going down I-4 once way back then in his hearse. Always reminded me of Groucho Marx as a monster! Possibly he was trying to mimic that to an extent. But I watched Shock when I was a kid, when I could coerce my mom into letting me stay up after mid-night on Fridays, and it was hosted by Shock Armstrong. The channel was WTVT channel 13. There is a website dedicated to the original channel 13 and has a story on Shock. When you're a monster kid that kind of show is great. But now I can always throw in a DVD and watch all the Universal classics at my leisure.

Also am hoping you decide to do those final three, if they are anywhere near as good as the first three they would be great. Looking forward to your release announcements at iHobby.

Bob Koenn


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I guesss that both versions of Dracula are tempting.Since the Dracula costumes have noticeable differences,just adding optional heads would be out of question.It's a toss of the coin between those two actors.It's a matter of choosing between those two.Would Christopher Lee's Dracula have a less troublesome licencing issue.Wouldn't mind having a brand new sculpt of Barnabas Collins *Jonathan Frid* Dark Shadows vampire as well.:drunk:


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Ron Gross said:


> As always, there would be issues involving licensing, not to mention projected sales. However, I would agree with the choice of a Chris Lee Dracula in general principle. About two years ago, I actually played around with this idea to create a speculative box cover in the spirit of Gary Makatura's "What If" series (who, in my opinion, is the best there is).
> Ron G.


I think that you underestimate yourself Ron. Thats just beautiful! How I wish that was a real kit! I also have several of Gary's what if boxes and love them as well. I have been wanting a Christopher Lee Dracula in plastic for a long time now and see little chance of getting one. Everyone just seems to be in a Universal mode and thats fine as I am a fan of both the Bela and Lee versions. Maybe someone will finally give Mr Lee his due one day. Who knows perhaps a whole range of Hammer horrors await us in the future! I wont hold my breath but it would be nice! Again Ron...Great art as usual!:thumbsup:


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

SUNGOD said:


> I just think of the Count from Sesame street whenever I see Lugosi's Drac. I think Frankenstein and the Creature still stand up reasonably ok today but I can hardly watch the 31 Dracula flick now. Still, who am I to deny you your childhood monsters


 
Of course you think of Lugosi's Drac. that has been the standard bearer of Vampires. Sesame Street, Grandpa Munster, and even Count Floyd! All caricatures of Lugosi's Dracula.
Lugosi's Dracula lacked the gore that is the norm today in a Vampire movie
(well except Twilight. Thought it was bloody. Bloody AWEFUL IMO!!!)
Heck you never even saw a fang in Bela's film. I watch it today and it has one thing missing from alot of recent vampire flicks... Atmosphere.

While it is not bloody or maybe even scary by todays definition,
it is, IMO... Eerie.
"Ah, the children of the night"...... Listen to Bela's dialogue and delivery of that dialogue. When Bela says Mr. Renfield I get a shiver! I think the lack of a musical score is brilliant and ads to the chilly eerieness of this film.
Just my old grey haired .02 cents.

Cheers
Max Bryant 


Max Bryant


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Lugosi Dracula, Lugosi Dracula, Lugosi Dracula, Say it three times while looking in the mirror....And maybe....just maybe...LOL..


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Moebius said:


> I lived in the Tampa Bay area in the late 70's, and we had Dr Paul Bearer. What a scream. Not much gore, but the films were better back then!


"Poisoning Pigeons in the park!":wave:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

otto said:


> Lugosi Dracula, Lugosi Dracula, Lugosi Dracula, Say it three times while looking in the mirror....And maybe....just maybe...LOL..


But I don't have a reflection, that is odd!!!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Moebius said:


> I lived in the Tampa Bay area in the late 70's, and we had Dr Paul Bearer. What a scream. Not much gore, but the films were better back then!


Hey I grew up in Tampa too... I still have my autographed photo of Dr. Paul Bearer I got when he made a public appearance at the skating rink on Armenia Ave at Hillsborough. This would be some time around 1976...

FYI a lot of the DPB stuff is on Youtube. Its amazing people have copies considering it was all pre home video recorder days. Aparently the WTOG archive has a lot of it too... I wish they would put out a Dr. Paul Bearer DVD with his routine and a couple B movies!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

xsavoie said:


> I guesss that both versions of Dracula are tempting.Since the Dracula costumes have noticeable differences,just adding optional heads would be out of question.It's a toss of the coin between those two actors.It's a matter of choosing between those two.Would Christopher Lee's Dracula have a less troublesome licencing issue.Wouldn't mind having a brand new sculpt of Barnabas Collins *Jonathan Frid* Dark Shadows vampire as well.:drunk:


Lee's Dracula did not wear anything close to the Lugosi dracula. Probably you could do Lugosi/Carradine, etc with less work. 

I wish Round 2 would dig up the old MPC Dark Shadows kits (crude as they were)... At least the Dark Shadows Van was reissued.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I totally agree that the 1931 Lugosi Dracula had great ATMOSPHERE! I also agree that the lack of background music DID add to the eerieness of that film. Today's movies just don't have the same creepiness,just a lot of gore for gore's sake. Lugosi's authentic accent also was a plus. I do wish he had FANGS though. Fangs are what distinguish a vampire from a mortal anyway,IMO. That's why I too loved Barnabas Collins from Dark Shadows,he was'nt afraid to flash the canines! I would be VERY happy with a new,larger,more accurate kit of BARNABAS COLLINS,LUGOSI,or LEE!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Oh, and let's not forget Frank Langella's Dracula! I'd buy one!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I saw the Langella movie as a kid... it was pretty cool. Its a remake of the Lugosi move as much as anything... its based on the same Dracula stage play. I saw something recently about Langella being interested still in doing another Dracula.


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

"I lived in the Tampa Bay area in the late 70's, and we had Dr Paul Bearer. What a scream. Not much gore, but the films were better back then!"

This is wild... I was born and raised in Tampa, and watched Dr. Paul Bearer and Shock Theater, too!!! Hah! My brother still has his autographed pic of Dr. Paul, as well. Man, I remember "Saturday afternoons at 2, it's Creeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeature Feeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeature!!" On UHF Channel 44, I think... Those Saturday afternoons were some of my favorite times as a kid!

Would love to see a Moebius take on Dracula, also. You guys have knocked everything else out of the park, so I'm sure it would be stellar!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

We had him first! :tongue:










I _lived_ for 11:15 on Saturday night in the mid-late 60s. We were in Raleigh, NC and the good Doctor broadcast from High Point, NC - about 90 miles away. In the days of rabbit-ears, that kind of distance was iffy but on a clear night we got pretty good reception and if it wasn't a clear night I was _still _bound and determined to watch no matter how noisy the signal might be. Two Chef-Boy-Ar-Dee Mini-Pizzas, a pack of Twinkies, a 16 oz Coke, and "Shock Theater with Dr. Paul Bearer" on the Motorola in front of me and I was one _very_ happy little camper!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

MightyMax said:


> Of course you think of Lugosi's Drac. that has been the standard bearer of Vampires. Sesame Street, Grandpa Munster, and even Count Floyd! All caricatures of Lugosi's Dracula.
> Lugosi's Dracula lacked the gore that is the norm today in a Vampire movie
> (well except Twilight. Thought it was bloody. Bloody AWEFUL IMO!!!)
> Heck you never even saw a fang in Bela's film. I watch it today and it has one thing missing from alot of recent vampire flicks... Atmosphere.
> ...





There's no doubt what you say about Lugosi's vampire being the standard bearer is true (unfortunately). I suppose that's one of the problems for me as when people think of Dracula they think of a Lugosi type clone with a cape, fangs and a widows peak, which was nothing like Stoker described in the book. Even though it's not totally true to the book the only Dracula film that really captures the spirit of the book to me is Coppolla's and to a lesser extent Nosferatu.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

While it is very true that the Dracula of the Bram Stoker novel didn't wear a dinner jacket and speak with a mouthful of marbles, Bela Lugosi will forever be my personal favorite actor for the role, if for no other reason than it was his portrayal of the caped one that introduced me to this fictional character in the first place.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I just saw your Dr. Paul Bearer for the first time on YouTube. Here's a link:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

There will be a new Bela Lugosi Dracula kit from Moebius.


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

falcondesigns said:


> There will be a new Bela Lugosi Dracula kit from Moebius.


Yes! I just saw the news on CultTVman's blog! "Other kits announced by Moebius include an all new Bela Lugosi Dracula"

:thumbsup:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Wheeew, I've known about Drac for awhile now..its been hard to keep it mum. It will be the Lugosi Dracula from the stage.


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

check out the new thread with other kits coming out ! 

Robert


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

otto said:


> Wheeew, I've known about Drac for awhile now..its been hard to keep it mum. It will be the Lugosi Dracula from the stage.


Well, I guess that shouldn't be too surprising, since Moebius already has the Universal license. But I still hope for Chris Lee Drac and other Hammer offerings in the future, if and when the details can be worked out.


----------



## KurtKC (Oct 13, 2009)

WOW! When I started this thread I obviously had no idea about the new Dracula from Moebius. Apparently they read my post and took immediate action. Ha!


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

KurtKC said:


> WOW! When I started this thread I obviously had no idea about the new Dracula from Moebius. Apparently they read my post and took immediate action. Ha!


I told Paul B. over the phone last night that I had an idea of what was going on since the thread was not closed right away. lol.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

This is going to be GREAT anyone Know what the pose will be? A picture perhaps?
Mcdee:thumbsup:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

All I know for sure is its the stage version, so a detail or two on the costume will be different than the movie version. I think the medallion (or lack there of?) is the main difference. I dont think any pics have been released yet, but I believe the sculpt is finished. Its licensed through the Lugosi estate. Other than that, I dont know much really..


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the Info Otto :thumbsup: I'm really looking forward to this one already!
Mcdee


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

YES!!! And Now do the Wolfman from Abbott and Costello meets Frankenstein!! LOL!!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

otto said:


> All I know for sure is its the stage version, so a detail or two on the costume will be different than the movie version. I think the medallion (or lack there of?) is the main difference. I dont think any pics have been released yet, but I believe the sculpt is finished. Its licensed through the Lugosi estate. Other than that, I dont know much really..


Great way to avoid Universal licensing! Hopefully the Lugosi estate will be easier to deal with and afford a more dramatic pose!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I think your spot on RSN


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Fantastic news! Though I would love to see a Christopher Lee Drac, Lugosi has always been my favorite!

I am still holding out hope that we will see a new Creature kit before their Universal license expires. Not hearing anything about it from IHobby is a bit disheartening though.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I know what you mean. I think I've given up on a new Creature....for now. I "think" that the universal license runs out at the end of the this year, but I'm not sure. But maybe a year or two or three down the road, it might get renewed? We'll just have to keep our fingers crossed..


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I wasn't expecting to see the Creature there but I was still hoping. Will we ever see it now!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I thought I heard that Revell was going to re-issue the Creature kit but I might be mistaken on that one...

MMM


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

MonsterModelMan said:


> I thought I heard that Revell was going to re-issue the Creature kit but I might be mistaken on that one...
> 
> MMM


You are correct! "Revell will be reissuing the old Aurora Red Knight of Vienna, Black Knight of Nurnberg, as well as the Creature from the Black Lagoon." That is according to CultTVman's blog. 

Marc :thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yes Revell is reissuing the Creature. Im happy with a good new LUGOSI Dracula. At least there is a decent classic Creature kit already...


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

MonsterModelMan said:


> I thought I heard that Revell was going to re-issue the Creature kit but I might be mistaken on that one...
> 
> MMM


Moebius was planning a brand new Creature kit after the new Frankenstein - Haven't heard yes or no at this point.

And yes, Revell is reissuing the original Creature :thumbsup:

I just wish they'd reissue the Monsters of the Movies Creature!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

You and me Both!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Ron Gross said:


> Well, I guess that shouldn't be too surprising, since Moebius already has the Universal license. But I still hope for Chris Lee Drac and other Hammer offerings in the future, if and when the details can be worked out.


Amen! It's about time for Hammer!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

otto said:


> All I know for sure is its the stage version, so a detail or two on the costume will be different than the movie version. I think the medallion (or lack there of?) is the main difference. I dont think any pics have been released yet, but I believe the sculpt is finished. Its licensed through the Lugosi estate. Other than that, I dont know much really..


Here's a pic of Lugosi as Dracula, stage version, 1927:


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

Zorro said:


> Here's a pic of Lugosi as Dracula, stage version, 1927:


 
Very cool pic! I am looking forward to the Moebius Dracula! :thumbsup:


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

This might also be from the stage version, circa late 1920s.










Didn't Bela continue to play Dracula on stage for quite some time?


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The difference between the stage costume and the movie costume is the medal around Drac's neck - it is not present on the stage costume. Otherwise the costume, and the make -up are exactly the same..

Dave


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

For me, this was the biggest announcement to come from iHobby. However, it's far from the ONLY announcement that caught my interest. 2010 is going to be a banner year for Moebius, and that's saying something considering that 2009 has been great.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

All I can say is, "Wow!"

~RK~


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Any drawings on Dracula's projected action pose?


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Todd P. said:


> This might also be from the stage version, circa late 1920s.


That would be a cool pose for a kit.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

I think Dracula on the stairs holding the candle would be a cool kit.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I think that pose near the beginning of the movie in the cellar/dungeon/crypt area under the castle with the coffins(and his girlfriends) was one of the coolest poses in the movie. Those cool gothic arches in the background too. A 10 on the creepometer! And of course, it goes without saying, a big leathery BAT or two!!


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I even remember seeing an Armadillo scratching around in there too. However,I don't think they are indigenous to Transylvania,but Transylvania is not England,and to me there shall be many strange things!


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

Yes, I believe the director used an armadillo because he was from Texas. Would be a nice touch to include an armadillo in the kit.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

THe movie had an armadillo, I think an opossum and a bee.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

This kit WILL NOT be based on the movie.
It is licensed thru the Lugosi Family and will be based on Dracula the Broadway Play.

Dave


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Dave Metzner said:


> This kit WILL NOT be based on the movie.
> It is licensed thru the Lugosi Family and will be based on Dracula the Broadway Play.
> 
> Dave


And those who wish to add something movie-like might be able to dip into the Customizing Kits for a leathery bat or two.

I'm guessing the garage-kit resin artists might be able to construct a few add-ons. I am really looking forward to this - in addition to all the other kits Moebius has announced for the year. What a year this one will be! :thumbsup:


----------

